# Switches/Hubs testen



## Kniffo (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich soll im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit für Elektrotechnik Hubs und Switches testen, also speziell ihre Geschwindigkeit und Reaktionszeiten, bzw. Latenzzeiten bei der Übertragung.

Welche verschiedenen Möglichkeiten gibt es, auf denen man solche Messungen in einem kleinen Netzwerk von 4-6 Rechnern realisieren kann? Ein Tipp oder eine Idee würde mir vielleicht schon helfen, über die ich mir dann weitere Gedanken machen kann.

Mein erster Gedanke war, das einfach mit Ping zu messen und einige Hundert Werte aufzunehmen. Ich weiß nicht wie exakt das ist. Dann gibt es vielleicht noch Tools, also Netzwerkmonitore mit denen man definierte Pakete senden und Zeiten aufnehmen kann!? Zum dritten wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, das über Socketprogrammierung zu machen und ein vorhandenes externes Messgerät über eine Schnittstelle anzusteuern, das beim Senden startet und beim Empfang des anderen Rechners stoppt.

Ihr seht es ist etwas komplexer, aber hoffentlich hat hier jemand eine kleine Idee was möglich ist und was ich lassen kann. Mit einem Hardware Packet Sniffer soll es leider nicht gemacht werden, auch wenn es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, womit man das überhaupt exakt messen kann.

Vielen Dank,
Kniffo


----------



## gothic ghost (23. Mai 2004)

> Mit einem Hardware Packet Sniffer soll es leider nicht gemacht werden,


;-) Dann nimm doch einen Software Packet Sniffer  
By the way, was ist denn ein Hardware Packet Sniffer !?


----------



## Kniffo (23. Mai 2004)

Jo Danke ;-)
Na werd mal gucken was es da für Tools gibt. Gibt es denn besonders gute und besonders schlechte?

Ein Hardware Packet Sniffer macht das gleiche wie ein Software Packet Sniffer. Was macht denn eine Hardware Firewall?!
Aber es gibt da ganz nette Geräte, die direkt auf Layer2-Ebene Performancemessungen durchführen und lächerliche 100.000 Euro kosten. Aber die mag mein Prof. nicht. ;-p


----------



## gothic ghost (23. Mai 2004)

> Gibt es denn besonders gute und besonders schlechte?


mit Sicherheit, sowahr ich ein Ghost bin  


> lächerliche 100.000 Euro kosten


Geb deinem Prof mal diese  Adresse http://www.google.de da ist es
nicht ganz so teuer. ;-) und wenn er noch wissen will was man in die
Suchzeile eintragen muß *Packet Sniffer*


----------



## Kniffo (23. Mai 2004)

Gibt es einen Sniffer namens Ghost? Dass es gute und schlechte gibt denk ich mir schon. Nun würd mich nur noch eure Erfahrung interessieren.

Ich hab ein Angebot zwischen 40.000 und 150.000 Euro bekommen. Hätte es aber zugleich auch eine Woche zur Ausleihe bekommen können. Das Geld ist wohl scheinbar weniger das Problem, als schätzungsweise vielmehr, dass für mich dann keine Arbeit mehr übrig bliebe ...


----------

